# Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?



## sash! (9. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir in der Bucht ein Lorsby 350 A geschossen. Da ich im Forum gesehen habe, dass hier einige auch so ein Boot haben, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr mir Tipps geben könnt, wie das Boot am besten auf dem Dachträger transportiert werden kann? Das Boot ist m.E. zu breit, so dass es auf den Trägern nicht aufliegen kann… Wie habt ihr das gelöst? 

Freue mich auf Eure Tipps|wavey:

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## schrauber78 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*

http://www.lorsby.de/pdf/Preisliste_LORSBY_Binnen_Boote_2008.pdf 
Da findest du die Lösung. Dachträger für 75 Tacken.


----------



## sash! (9. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*

Ja, das hab ich gelesen in der Preisliste...
Aber die dazu erhältlichen Infos sind ja sehr spärlich... Wollte gerne wissen, wie der aussieht, auf welcher Seite man das Boot am besten transportiert usw... Hatte gehofft hierzu ein paar Tipps zu finden. Ich bin ja nicht der erste, der so ein Boot kauft 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## west1 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*



sash! schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr das gelöst?



Ich habs so gelöst. 

Das erste Jahr hab ichs in Einzelteilen im Bus hinten drin transportiert, der Auf und Abbau dauerte alleine, mittels Akkuschrauber je ca. 20 Minuten. Da es mir auf Dauer zu blöd war das Boot laufend zusammen zu schrauben liegt es mittlerweile sofort einsatzbereit auf einem Trailer. #6


----------



## sash! (9. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*

Hallo Hubert,

danke für die Antwort...
Leider habe ich momentan keinen Platz einen Trailer mit Boot abzustellen :-( Sonst wäre es vermutlich auch gar kein Lorsby geworden. Ich brauche momentan noch die Transportabilität

Viele Grüße|wavey:
Sascha


----------



## u-see fischer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*

Habe jetzt kein Lorsby, denke aber, der Träger wird so wie auf dem Bild oben rechts aussehen.

http://www.lorsby.de/pdf/LORSBY_350_A_Fisherman_Prospekt.pdf


----------



## schrauber78 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe jetzt kein Lorsby, denke aber, der Träger wird so wie auf dem Bild oben rechts aussehen.
> 
> http://www.lorsby.de/pdf/LORSBY_350_A_Fisherman_Prospekt.pdf



Schätzelein da kommste bissi was spät.... (um es mal mit Horst Schlämmer zu halten)


----------



## Aborre (10. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Boot und hatte das gleiche Problem.
Ich habe es so gelöst:
2 stabile U-Profile in der entsprechenden Länge (= Bootsbreite + ca. 5cm) auf die Dachträger umgekehrt (U nach oben) draufgeschraubt. An die Enden der U-Profile von oben jeweils 4 Auflagen aus Hartgummi geklebt (mit Isoband glaube ich). 
Das Boot draufgelegt und ausgerichtet (leicht nach vorn gelastet). Dann an den Auflagestellen links und rechts jeweis 2 Löcher durch das Boot gebohrt (10mm). Aus M8 Gewindestangen 4 U`s gebogen und von unten durch die gebohrten Löcher gesteckt, so dass sie das Boot an die U-Profile andrücken. Mit jeweils 2 Muttern pro Gewinde (Mutter + Kontermutter) festgezogen.
Hält bombenfest, haben schon einige Touren nach Dänemark oder Rügen gemacht. Um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen, kann man noch ein Seil von der vorderen Abschleppöse des KFZ zur vorderen Öse des Bootes spannen, haben wir aber auch nur einmal gemacht und dann gemerkt, dass es nicht nottut.
Kosten: ca. 10 EUR, wenn man sich die U-Profile vom Schrotthöker holt.
Habe leider keine Fotos und keine Zeichnung, aber vielleicht kann man es sich ja trotzdem einigermaßen vorstellen|kopfkrat.

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Basteln
Aborre


----------



## sash! (10. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Anregung!! Das klingt schon mal gut. Dachte auch schon mal daran, dass man das Boot irgendwie verschrauben muss, damit es hält... Wenn Du mal ein paar Bilder posten kannst, wäre das TOPP:m
Ich muss erstmal einen Träger kaufen. Wie bekommst Du denn eigentlich das U-Profil mit dem Träger verbunden? Hab bisher keinen Dachträger im Einsatz - daher die doofen Fragen |uhoh:

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Aborre (12. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*

Hallo Sascha,

Bilder habe ich momentan leider keine, da das Boot bei meinen Eltern weilt und ich 80 km weg wohne. Wenn ich dran denke, kann ich in ein paar Wochen aber mal ein paar Bilder schießen.
Grundsätzlich ist das aber nicht so kompliziert. Die U-Profile kann man z.B. mit Schlossschrauben (60 oder 80mm, 4 Stück pro Träger reichen) an den Trägern befestigen. Man sollte vielleicht nicht die teuersten Alu-Träger nehmen, da man Sie für andere Zwecke nicht mehr verwenden kann (außer, man schraubt jedesmal wieder die U-Profile ab).

Gruß
Ingmar


----------



## Heimdall (15. August 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*

Du brauchst keine Profile oder der gleichen. Das Boot hat unten Rillen und die stellst du einfach quer auf deinen dachgepaecktraeger. Die traeger liegen virn und hinten in den vertiefungen. 2 spanngurte von links nach rechts und nix kann mehr passieren. 

Bin so ein jahr, fast jedes wochenende zig km unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt hab ich nen bus. Geht alles viel einfacher und auch alleine.

Wenn man platz fuer einen trailer hat, brauch man sich kein lorsby holen. Fuer den preis gibts bessere 1-teilige aluboote.


----------



## Pointer freak (11. September 2012)

*AW: Transport Lorsby 350 A auf Dachträger - Erfahrungen / Tipps?*

HEy,

hab bis jetzt das Boot auf den Dachgepäckträgern von meinem 3 er Golf transportiert 4 Gurte drumgeschnürrt und fertig sache von 5 min.#h

LG


----------

